# Direccionales secuenciales + luz stop



## aztek (Jul 7, 2017)

Buenas a todos amigos soy nuevo en el foro y también en la electrónica. espero me orienten un poco con la siguiente cuestión.
verán  quiero desarrollar un circuito para que las direccionales led funcionen en secuencial. para esto tenia pensado el siguiente circuito con un 555 y usar el mismo para el stop pero con una pequeña variación.
El problema es que no se como unir ambos en uno solo o si la única opción es hacer un circuito para cada direccional y uno mas para el stop

en el rar adjunto les dejo el circuito en live wire y el link de un vídeo donde se ve el resultado que pretendo pero sin un arduino de por medio

Saludos a todos y gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 8, 2017)

Hola.

Mira esto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

